

Show HN: House of Chance, a Game of Thrones Inspired Bitcoin Game - alequo
https://houseofchance.net

======
alequo
Lords and Ladies of Westeros. My name is Alequo Adarys and I have the pleasure
of being the owner of the House of Chance.

Located in Fleabottom, in the dinghy heart of King's Landing, the House of
Chance has created a unique game combining both luck and knowledge. The first-
of-its-kind game allows a player to achieve an astonishing 1% edge in their
favor, with knowlegeable play. Built into the legendary Iron Throne of Aegon
the Conqueror, the game is a slot machine where the slots represent the 9
great Houses of Westeros. Players at the House of Chance first choose which of
the great Houses they belong to, and when a winning sequence of patterns
includes their house, the player will be awarded a "House Bonus" payout on top
of their normal winning payout. But the payout does not stop there. After a
"House Bonus" the player will be presented with a question about the history
and lore of Westeros, allowing them to win an even bigger "Question Bonus"
payout. Questions range from easy to very hard and their difficulty depends on
the type of patterns the player spun in the slot machine. An example question
is shown below:

[http://tinyurl.com/k6t8mkt](http://tinyurl.com/k6t8mkt)

Notice that questions are in multiple choice format and that there is a timer
which gives the player a limited amount of time to answer the question. The
timer ensures that players with the knowledge of Maester will be able to
answer the question, but those who wish to search the scrolls of the Citadel
in search of the answer will not have enough time. The questions come from the
largest online collection of Game of Thrones trivia. Players at the House of
Chance may also contribute to the collection of trivia by creating their own
questions. Any questions created by a player that are accepted into the
collection of trivia will result in a "question bounty" of 1000 gold Dragons
(the currency of Westeros) to the player who submitted it. Gold dragons may be
converted to and from bitcoins at a rate of 1 bitcoin = 1 million gold
Dragons. A player will also be acknowledged for creating a question whenever
it is shown to other players in the House of Chance who obtain a House Bonus
while playing the game.

With knowledgeable play, a player at the House of Chance can have an edge as
high as 1% in their favor - so in the long term they should be able to beat
the House. The more you know about Game of Thrones, the better you will be
able to do. Fans of Game of Thrones will find that there is no other place in
Westeros where wagering is more in their favor than at the House of Chance.

The game provides many great features, including:

Variable House edge, up to 1% in the player's favor Largest collection of Game
of Thrones trivia on the web The more you know about Game of Thrones, the
better your odds Faucet feature: ability to create trivia for the site and be
rewarded with 1000 gold Dragons (instantly convertible to btc) for each
question you create that's accepted. You can submit an unlimited number of
questions so long as they're well crafted 1 confirm deposits Instant
withdrawals Chat feature so you can discuss Game of Thrones with other fans
and players at the House of Chance Provably fair
([https://houseofchance.net/faq#a9](https://houseofchance.net/faq#a9)) Fund
the bankroll and share in the profits*

The House of Chance also incorporates state of the art security practices to
ensure the safety of player and investor funds, including:

All traffic is over SSL Two factor authentication is available to secure
player and investor accounts Rate limited login attempts Bcrypted passwords
Built on top of a secure Linux architecture Majority of investor funds are
kept in cold-storage Encrypted hot wallet

Without further ado I would like to welcome you all to the House of Chance,
and may the odds be good!

* email alequoadarys@gmail.com for an invitation to the fund the bankroll feature (currently it's invitation only)

